# Stump grinding in winter



## gdavis24 (Jan 10, 2012)

For you guys in the north, do you commonly work after the ground freezes up? Does it hurt equipment, slow down or make any difference? Thanks.


----------



## obwon (Jan 10, 2012)

*I tend to stop when the ground freezes.*

When rocks are frozen in the ground it makes it tough on the machine. It's also tough on the hands when it's freezing out. My Carlton 7015 does not care what the temp is outside , but I do. This year is an exception though, with the mild winter i am still grinding.

John


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 10, 2012)

Frozen ground dulls teeth that is the issue.


----------



## deevo (Jan 10, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Frozen ground dulls teeth that is the issue.



Yep I have had quite a few people asking me lately as well, I told them to wait til the spring. Plus I am searching for a new to me used stumper anyhow! Book all the jobs and pay it off faster!


----------



## tree md (Jan 10, 2012)

I broke three teeth off of mine last year on one job grinding in rocky soil and frozen ground. I usually like to dig around the stump a little bit to get any rocks out of the way and look for foreign material. Can't really do that too well when the ground is frozen.


----------



## paccity (Jan 10, 2012)

year round ,don't care . take the work when it comes.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 10, 2012)

Only issues I've had were the controls freezing up, had to wait for them to warm up and loosen. I've heated the spool up with a torch to get going before, wouldn't recommend that too often Frozen dirt grinds away like your carving up a chocolate cake or something.


----------



## MOE (Jan 14, 2012)

I try not to. I usually end up working on the machines in the winter. The snow can cause problems chasing roots. The machine can slip around when grinding as well. I try to avoid spraying my trailers and equipment with road salt as well.


----------



## bigdaddy2 (Jan 19, 2012)

obwon said:


> When rocks are frozen in the ground it makes it tough on the machine. It's also tough on the hands when it's freezing out. My Carlton 7015 does not care what the temp is outside , but I do. This year is an exception though, with the mild winter i am still grinding.
> 
> John



Looking to purchase same machine 7015trx. Is it a good machine? which wheel do I get the sandvec or regulary wheel that can use green teeth. please help fixing to purhase machine.


----------

